#ubuntu-cloud 2011-01-31
<ubuntucloud467> ola
<ubuntucloud467> podem me ajudar numa coisa?
<smolyn> we're using ubuntu ec2 instances and occasionally seeing really sluggish machines showing 93% idle, but with some processes showing 9999% cpu use!  any ideas?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-02-01
<superxgl>  hi all, i use Eucalyptus2.0, since i have applied an account, but i have NOT received any approval email message ,what's the problem??
<superxgl> i have approved it via web interface
<superxgl> does it need a long time ???
<lanks> anyone here experienced with amazon SES?
<superxgl> 14:15:16 ERROR [SystemUtil:New I/O server worker #1-1] java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "bttrack": java.io.IOException: error=13, Permission denied
<superxgl> 23:34:24 ERROR [NioServerHandler:New I/O server worker #1-5] Internal Error.
<superxgl> ==============================================================================
<superxgl> 23:34:40 ERROR [NioServerHandler:New I/O server worker #1-6] Internal Error.
<superxgl> javax.net.ssl.SSLException: Received fatal alert: unknown_ca
<superxgl> ============================================
<superxgl> 11:26:42 ERROR [ServletUtils:25923131@qtp-30471550-1] Unable to send mailjavax.mail.SendFailedException: Send failure (javax.mail.MessagingException: Connection error (java.net.UnknownHostException: mailhost))
<superxgl> ======================================================================
<superxgl> 13:16:37 ERROR [ReplyQueue:Bukkit.6] org.mule.api.service.ServiceException: Component that caused exception is: Bukkit. Message payload is of type: ListBucketType
<superxgl> org.mule.api.service.ServiceException: Component that caused exception is: Bukkit. Message payload is of type: ListBucketType
<superxgl> ================================================================
<superxgl> Caused by: edu.ucsb.eucalyptus.cloud.NoSuchBucketException: The specified bucket was not found
<superxgl> ==============================================================
<superxgl> 14:04:16 ERROR [Contexts:New I/O server worker #1-10] com.eucalyptus.context.NoSuchContextException: Found correlation id be1e2503-0aa1-4c9f-9a80-95ed19b7b1aa but no corresponding context.
<superxgl> com.eucalyptus.context.NoSuchContextException: Found correlation id be1e2503-0aa1-4c9f-9a80-95ed19b7b1aa but no corresponding context.
<superxgl> ====================================================
<superxgl> Hiiiiiiiiiiiii all, i found these servera errors in cloud-error.log.
<superxgl> i use CentOS 5.5 + eucalyptus 2.0
<superxgl> what's the problem ??? could any one help me pls
<superxgl> i have pastein the full content of  cloud-error.log here:    http://eucalyptus.pastebin.com/VGjMGD0p
<greg-g> just thought this might be of interest here: http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/events/luncheon/2011/02/oram  "What would make cloud computing truly free and open?
<greg-g> (btw, that is starting right now)
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-02-02
<Bummed> got a ubuntu slice  on Amazon EC2 .. as well as other Centos slices
<flaccid> for real
<Bummed> I can ssh between slices
<flaccid> i believe they are called instances
<Bummed> I can ssh using the same key from my laptop  to  Centos ..  but it fails going to the ubuntu instance
<flaccid> check the ssh configuration
<Bummed> falls all the way back to asking for a password
<flaccid> you can debug with ssh -v on the client and /etc/init.d/ssh restart debug
<Bummed>   /etc/init.d/ssh restart debug  fails with extra argument
<flaccid> let me check, that was a guess
<flaccid> use /etc/init.d/ssh restart -d
<flaccid> see also man sshd
<Bummed> laptop runs completely through  connection attempt and doesn't log anything on the server.. which probably means my existing connection is holding the port open
<flaccid> sounds like you need to reach the instance properly first
<Bummed> the only way to currently get there is  laptop -> centos instance -> ubunut instance
<flaccid> basic networking troubleshooting. tracert, nmap, ping, telnet etc.
<flaccid> err traceroute. been watching nextgenhacker101 too much hehe
<flaccid> oh and obviously ec2 security groups
<Bummed> nothing  at Amazon returns info to traceroute
<flaccid> i think thats normal for most routes
<Bummed> have the security group set to allow port 22
<Bummed> what is driving me nuts is that  instance to instance works with the same key that doesn't work from laptop to ubuntu instance
<flaccid> check ssh configuration
<flaccid> but thats no good if you aint even hitting the sshd
<Bummed> I've gone so far as copy the Centos  sshd_config to the Ubuntu instance .. same results
<flaccid> if its not coming up in sshd -d then its not reaching it
<Bummed> true.. but then where is all the debug output  coming from
<flaccid> sshd
<Bummed> yes.. but where am I connecting to sshd if -d doesn't provide any details  .. that is the question
<flaccid> um see your network admin heh. traceroute could get some hops at least
<flaccid> though if this ec2 internal, problem could be security groups or network issue
<Bummed> nmap  shows port 22 open on my ip ?
<Bummed> nmap  shows port 22 open on my ip
<flaccid> if you telnet to it and the port stays open and nothing on sshd end then yeah its reaching a different host
<Bummed> sshd is answering my  telnet
<Bummed> shows right hostname and IP
<flaccid> ok then troubleshoot the handshake
<Bummed> debug1: Host is known and matches the RSA host key.
<Bummed> debug1: ssh_rsa_verify: signature correct
<flaccid> right thats the host key
<Bummed> then it falls through to asking for a password
<flaccid> it will give more details than that
<flaccid> it should try keys
<Bummed> got a favorite pastebin ?
<flaccid> dpaste.org
<Bummed> http://www.dpaste.org/QW5g/
<Bummed> http://www.dpaste.org/UOwd/   << better pasted.. fumbled fingered the original
<flaccid> check the auth/secure logs. problem could be debug2: key_type_from_name: unknown key type '-----BEGIN'
<flaccid> i don't really have time to look into it properly. someone else here might
<Bummed> no problem .. I've been beating my head against the wall for the last week .. so I'm just out of ideas
<Bummed> I believe that is the check for rsa1 key
<superxgl> [root@CLC cloud]# euca-run-instances -n 1 -k mykey -t m1.small emi-CD7E14B8
<superxgl> FinishedVerify: Not enough resources (0 < 1: vm instances.Not enough resources (0 < 1: vm instances.
<superxgl> hiiiiiiiii,all ,what 's the problem that i can not run instances ????
<superxgl> AVAILABILITYZONE        |- vm types     free / max   cpu   ram  disk
<superxgl> AVAILABILITYZONE        |- m1.small     0002 / 0002   1    256     2
<superxgl> AVAILABILITYZONE        |- c1.medium    0002 / 0002   1    256     5
<superxgl> AVAILABILITYZONE        |- m1.large     0001 / 0001   2    512    10
<superxgl> AVAILABILITYZONE        |- m1.xlarge    0001 / 0001   2   1024    20
<superxgl> AVAILABILITYZONE        |- c1.xlarge    0000 / 0000   4   2048    20
<superxgl> but " euca-describe-availability-zones verbose" shows that i should can run m1.small
<TeTeT> superxgl: did you check the nc.log on the node controller when trying to start an instance? Maybe libvirt-bin has not properly started/not properly connected to the nc
<superxgl> TeTeT : i  found the problem., becuase i set the dom0_MEM= 350M , so it did not have enough memory to start i think,  after i removed the line dom0_MEM=350M , then i can start the instance now
<superxgl> but i don't know i should not limit the dom0's memory ?
<superxgl> also now i get into another problem , i use "SYSTEM" network mode, when i start an instance, it did get an ip address, but when i start the second instance, it can not get the ip address , what 's  the problem???
<TeTeT> superxgl: no idea, I doubt anyone tests UEC with SYSTEM mode
<superxgl> why?
<superxgl> hmm...
<superxgl> but i now use CentOS 5.5 + euca 2.0
<superxgl> and both two instance used the same image
<Bummed> any thoughts on why an Amazon EC2 instance of Ubuntu 10.10  will not accept  a keyed ssh connection from outside of the Amazon cloud ?
<smoser> Bummed, i suspect your security groups
<Bummed> I have  22 open for tcp in the security group .. what else might I need?
<mhall119> Bummed: did you give it a subnet to accept connections on 22 from?
<Bummed> 0.0.0.0
<mhall119> Bummed: you gave it a public key?
<Bummed> works from other instances in the Amazon cloud .. just not from outside aka my laptop
<Bummed> yes
<Bummed> several ..
<mhall119> hmmm...
<mhall119> is openssh-server maybe just binding to the internal IP, not the external?
<Bummed> everytime I start debugging.. whomever I'm talking with says "create a new key"
<Bummed> hmm.. let me go check
<Bummed> hadn't thought about that possibility
<Bummed> tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN
<Bummed> from netstat -a
<mhall119> hmmm
<mhall119> are you using elastic ip or some form of load balancing?
<mhall119> connecting as a different username from your laptop than you are from the other amazon instances?
<Bummed> intersting that my origination is from the private ip of the instance I'm passing through to the public ip of the target
<Bummed> elastic ips
<Bummed> same user names and keys .. regardless of point of origin
<mhall119> okay, I'm not familiar with them, can you watch the logs and see if it's even seeing you try to connect?
<mhall119> you can also try connecting to the public hostname instead of the elastic ip
<Bummed> with sshd_config set to DEBUG3 ..   I see nothing in the auth.log file and ssh -vv shows it finding  the appropriate key, but then falling down to asking for a password which is disabled
<mhall119> huh
<mhall119> it sounds like your ssh client isn't actually talking to that server
<Bummed> give me a moment to look up my amazon ip
<mhall119> which raises the question, what is it talking to?
<Bummed> the ssh -vv log shows it is pointing at the right elastic ip
<Bummed> kewl.. progress..  it works correctly the the public amazon ip.. just not to the elastic ip
<Bummed> now the question is what does that tell me
<mhall119> that the elastic IP isn't pointing to the right box?
<Bummed> nope .. according to elasticfox   instance details ..  both the public dns name and the Elastic IP point to the same ip
<Bummed> time to dig the public dns name
<mhall119> and that 'same ip' you can ssh into directly?
<Bummed> correct ..
<Bummed> so what you have helped me figure out . is   ssh to public dns name works ... ssh to elastic ip  fails .. both point to the same ip
<mhall119> maybe you have some old DNS cache?
<Bummed> well. my cache on my laptop is correct,  which implies the at least OpenDNS has the right info
 * mhall119 is running out of ideas
<mhall119> I'm guessing it's something to do with elastic ip, but I've never used them, and I'm not even really sure what they are/what they do
<Bummed> that's where I've been for the last week  .. but know that the public dns works will allow my team to get back to work as temporary work around
<Bummed> basically, from what I can tell,  it lets you masquerade as an alternative host name .. instead of ec2-<IP>.compute-1.amazonaws.com   you can be  your.company.com
<Bummed> and that can be on any instance in the amazon cloud.. the ip moves with you
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> does the elastic ip get different firewall settings maybe?
 * mhall119 is just guessing now
<Bummed> the real kicker is why will it work to  as it to Centos instance, but fail to my Ubuntu instance
<mhall119> if you're not seeing the login attempts to sshd when connecting to the elastic ip, it's not even getting to the OS
<mhall119> it's got to be a configuration issue in AWS
<Bummed> but who or what is answering  ssh ?
<Bummed> if I can figure that out .. then maybe I can figure out why things are so squirelly
<jmgalloway> anyone know why I get a connection closed error when I try to ssh into an instance?
<Bummed> firewall blocking
<jmgalloway> firewall?
<jmgalloway> I am using a security group when I start the vm...and open port 22, still doesnt work
<Bummed> is sshd running ?
<jmgalloway> on the vm?
<Bummed> on the target
<jmgalloway> I am just running the 10.04 desktop image that came with uec
<Bummed> check that sshd is running .. check that you have reasonable rules in iptables
<jmgalloway> check that sshd is running where?
<Bummed> uec instance
<jmgalloway> how?
<Bummed> how did you start the instance?
<jmgalloway> on a remote machine
<jmgalloway> using euca2ools..a linux remote desktop.  I see that it's running, but cant connect to it.
<Bummed> ok. .. I do everything with elasticfox... don't know much about euca2ools... does it offer a login action ?
<jmgalloway> no, it just says running.
<Bummed> ok.. beyond my ability to help
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-02-03
<zul> openstack 2011.1 uploaded to the ubuntu archive
<flaccid> coolio
<kim0> awesome!
<kim0> zul: is it available for 10.04 too?
<soren> kim0: Not from Ubuntu, but the OpenStack project has a PPA with builds for Lucid, Maverick and NAtty.
<kim0> soren: thanks
<RoAkSoAx> kim0: /win 2
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<RoAkSoAx> sry
<TeTeT> kim0: welcome back!
<ubuntucloud455> wb :)
<kim0> TeTeT: thanks
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-02-04
<oneman> hello
<oneman> I really want to use a high-cpu-medium instance on EC2, but It won't let me choose that with the maverick 10.10 ami
<erichammond> oneman: You have to pick the 32-bit AMI for c1.medium, not the 64-bit AMI
<oneman> Whats the reason behind that?
<erichammond> c1.medium is 32-bit.
<oneman> I have used 64bit on c1.medium
<oneman> let me double check
<erichammond> oneman: No you haven't :)
<erichammond> c1.medium is a nice machine, though.  Good performance as long as you don't need lots of memory.
<oneman> indeed
<oneman> oops ;P
<oneman> I'm actually trying to do something new and crazy
<oneman> Run jackd on the cloud
<oneman> 1024 sample period is fine tho
<oneman> so its not super tight..
<erichammond> oneman: I just read about JACK yesterday.  My son is interested in connecting his MIDI keyboard to Ubuntu and I have no idea how to set all that up.
<oneman> start jack, plug in the keyboard, and then start a program that can make use of the keyboard
<oneman> I've only used a generic akai drum machine pad thing... with hydrogen drum machine and jack and ardour
<erichammond> oneman: I'm lost at the "plug in" point.  Not sure if I have to get a special audio card with MIDI support that works with Ubuntu.
<oneman> qjackctl
<oneman> is it not usb?
<erichammond> oneman: If that works, I could buy a MIDI to USB cable.  Or perhaps we should get a more modern keyboard.
<oneman> Heres the basic info, you use qjackctl gui program to launch/start/stop jackd, you use ardour for recording/playback, and then whatever other programs to work with the midi keyboard / drum machine etc
<oneman> yeah, midi to usb cable sounds good to me
<oneman> anything recent will be midi via usb tho
<oneman> let me ask you another thing about the cloud, I could have shot myself in the foot here but luckily I had only messed with the instance for about an hour
<erichammond> Thanks.  I took us offtopic, but it's a slow channel.
<oneman> So, I loaded up that AMI, it had EBS as / , so I expected if I terminated the instance that I would still have my ebs volume
<oneman> but it got deleted when I terminated!
<oneman> How do I clone it or something ?
<erichammond> terminate: you lose any volumes that EC2 created for you automatically on startup
<erichammond> stop: all the volumes are kept.
<oneman> But if the volume was not created by ec2 and I terminate it still sticks right?
<erichammond> right
<oneman> could I snapshot the volume, then restore it to another volume in order to "copy" it?
<erichammond> There is an override option that goes either way.
<oneman> where is this over ride :!
<erichammond> Check out #2 in http://alestic.com/2010/01/ec2-instance-locking
<erichammond> Yes, you can snapshot the root EBS volume, register it as an AMI, and start a new instance from that.
<erichammond> It is recommended that you initiate the snapshot while the instance is stopped to reduce risk of file system inconsistencies.
<oneman> ok great
<oneman> thats really what I want
<erichammond> There is an API / command line that does all of this for you (including stopping/starting the instance)
<erichammond> er, does all of this through registering the AMI.  It does not start a new instance.
<oneman> glad I figured this one out before setting up my environment
<oneman> hehe
<erichammond> I still recommend starting from a fresh public AMI and running an automated script to set up your software and configuration whenever this approach might work.
<erichammond> This lets you keep up with the latest AMIs and makes it easier to switch to new OS releases as they come out.
<erichammond> In place upgrades are supposed to work, but I almost always have issues.
<erichammond> I also recommend keeping your data on a separate EBS volume.
<oneman> lemme ask you this, I set myself up a development server at home, also 10.10, and except for the programs I compiled myself (which are the ones I'm writing anyway), I installed a load of dependancies (luckily all came from standard ubuntu repos as well), whats the easiest way to just clone this list of packages, so I don't have to just try to compile and see what I'm missing 10 times over  ( and also have an exact knowled
<oneman> ge of my actual dependencies )
<oneman> All my usage of the cloud so far has been through engineyard's sort of web interface to ec2
<oneman> so thats why I'm kind of half way on my cloud knowledge
<erichammond> oneman: I think I've used this in the past: dpkg --get-selections
<oneman> is it feasable to mount /home as your seperate ebs volume
<erichammond> then on the target machine : dpkg --set-selections < OUTPUTFROMABOVE ; apt-get dselect-upgrade
<oneman> or do you reccomend a /data or /app
<erichammond> oneman: Yes.  I mount an EBS volume on, say, /vol then mount --bind directories from there over top of /home, /etc/lib/mysql, /etc/log/mysql, etc.
<oneman> ok
<erichammond> See: http://ec2ebs-mysql.notlong.com
<oneman> I'm a postgresql user ;p
<erichammond> oneman: See that article for the principles involved.
<erichammond> in moving data around on EBS and mounting it back.
<oneman> ok thanks alot
<oneman> this is all exactly the information I needed
<oneman> 2 upgraded, 1267 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<oneman> Need to get 919MB of archives.
<oneman> After this operation, 2,980MB of additional disk space will be used.
<oneman> exciting!
<oneman> haha
<mwhudson> it seems that starting ami-ec1aea85 (today's 64 bit instance store in us-east-1) on an m1.xlarge instance doesn't work very well
<mwhudson> [1122470.505234] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<mwhudson> in the console outptu
<erichammond> mwhudson: Please submit a bug report in launchpad.net
<mwhudson> erichammond: which project?
<mwhudson> ah ubuntu-on-ec2 i guess
<mwhudson> ah bah, the second one i tried worked fine
<mwhudson> yay reliability :(
<flaccid> you could still raise the bug as intermittant and show the whole console output
<mwhudson> yeah
<oneman> ok so I use a public ami, then I snapshot the ebs vol, create a new volume from that, attach that to the original instance (when it was stopped) and it won't boot
<oneman> what noobie mistake am I making
<oneman> I set it to /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1
<oneman> hard to believe it let me shoot myself in the foot like that ;p
<ubuntucloud845> hello
<ubuntucloud845> can i auto back up file server to another server
<ubuntucloud845> same ubunto 10.10
<superxgl> hi all, i used hybirdfox, and my image is based on i386, but why hybirdfox shows the architecture is X86_64??
<flaccid> superxgl: check the api
<TeTeT> superxgl: maybe it has been uploaded as x86_64, check the output of euca-describe-images for that image
<superxgl> IMAGE   eri-89321725    centos-ramdisk-buket/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-xen.manifest.xml      admin   available       public          x86_64  ramdisk                instance-store
<superxgl> IMAGE   emi-CD7E14B8    centos-image-buket/centos.5-3.x86.img.manifest.xml     admin    available       public          x86_64  machine eki-27E215E0    eri-89321725    instance-store
<superxgl> IMAGE   eki-27E215E0    centos-kernel-buket/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-xen.manifest.xml admin    available       public          x86_64  kernel                  instance-store
<superxgl> oh, what happened?
<superxgl> i used the eucalyptus's image
<TeTeT> superxgl: it's been stored as x86_64 as the output says
<superxgl> why? but my image is i386
<TeTeT> but should be not a problem, I'd continue testing if I where you
<flaccid> thats what it was registered as
<TeTeT> superxgl: when you upload the image you can specify which architecture it is
<superxgl> hmm..
<superxgl> i have to do this ?
<superxgl> i follwed the guideline and it did not say that
<TeTeT> superxgl: if it comes from the image store and you think it's an error, please file a bug in Launchpad against the image store
<TeTeT> superxgl: which guideline?
<superxgl> http://open.eucalyptus.com/wiki/EucalyptusInstallationSource_v2.0
<superxgl> but when i loged in the instance ,  "uname -a" shows that it is i386
<flaccid> sure thats because the kernel is i386
<flaccid> the image was registered as x86_64 in the api
<superxgl> hmm...
<superxgl> flaccid: so where to check the api?
<superxgl> TeTeT:  when i upload the image how to specify the architecture ? sry, im new to this
<flaccid> superxgl: http://open.eucalyptus.com/wiki/Euca2oolsUsingOverview_v1.3 http://open.eucalyptus.com/wiki/Euca2oolsImageManagement_v1.3
<superxgl> im checking now
<superxgl> oh, i found the problem as "euca-bundle-image --help" shows :
<superxgl> -r, --arch                      Target architecture for the image ('x86_64' or 'i386' default: 'x86_64').
<flaccid> right
<flaccid> and keep in mind euca-register
<superxgl> i will ..tnx very much for all of ur help :)
<flaccid> np
<kim0> Hi folks, any help answering questions on the forums is appreciated http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=392
<willem> I want to create a tar.gz of some directories in an S3 bucket. I have got that mounted using s3fs. And it seems to go fine, however after some time it fails with the following message: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<kim0> willem: seems like your output directory has run out of space
<willem> @kim8 it is an s3 bucket, which I do have write access to...
<willem> I am just thinking... I might be going over the maximum file size....
<kim0> willem: why don't you create the tgz file locally .. then upload that
<willem> Because all the data is already on the S3, lots of small files...
<willem> That is why I want a tar. To be able to download and verify the download easily.
<kim0> so, you have many little files on S3, you want to compress those files into a tar file that is written to local disk ?
<kim0> willem: ^
<kim0> is walrus throughput as slow as 5MB/s ?
<willem> No, I want to compress (or at least tar them) into one file. So that other people can download it from s3.
<kim0> willem: I would suggest compressing them into a local .tar.gz file first, then uploading that to S3 as a second step
<willem> kim0: ok, currently trying zip using a split at 4gig. If that doesn't work, I will try it your way :)
<willem> thanks for the help!
<elasticdog> possibly a stupid question, but can you use `euca_conf` to set arbitrary variable values?
<elasticdog> it seems like there are flags for setting a few specific things, and --name to read any variable's value, but how would you set something like MAX_CORES...just add it by hand?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-02-05
<superxgl> hi all, is there anyone who are using Apache Whirr?
<superxgl> and where to download hadoop AMI ?
<boozee> hello
<boozee> I have an ubuntu server on EC2, and I need to have a user which will only have access to by sftp. I've created such user, restricted his sftp sessions to his home directory (via vsftpd), set his bash to /bin/false so he won't be able to ssh in, but I can't connect with it via sftp, as I keep getting the
<boozee> Permission denied (publickey).
<boozee> Connection closed
<boozee> messages. How can I allow that user (and only that user) to login with a password and without a certificate file ?
<boozee> http://serverfault.com/questions/231579/how-do-i-set-up-an-sftp-user-to-login-with-a-password-to-an-ec2-ubuntu-server
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-02-06
<flaccid> heh insecure
<superxgl> hi all, i forgot to terminate the running VMs before stop the cloud. and when i start the cloud again , "euca-describe-availability-zones verbose" shows " free is 0000" so that i do not have enough resource to start vm , what should i do ?
<superxgl> oh, now i can start vm again,
<superxgl> don't know what happened..
<kjdash> already here
<kim0> kjdash: Hi
<kim0> kjdash: you mentioned you want to work on the ebs migration tool right
<kjdash> yes
<kim0> great .. so what are your questions
<kjdash> so the basic idea is: start an ebs instance in one region, and then start another in another region, copy the ebs volume over, snapshot and register
<kim0> yes
<kjdash> do we require the user to list the amis to be launched in each region?
<kim0> the ebs vol you copy over, is however not the ebs vol that is the root for the running instance
<kim0> so both instances are running .. and each of them, has a ebs volume attached to it
<flaccid> use rsync
<kjdash> an ebs volume other than the root ebs volume
<kjdash> flaccid, yes, most likely
<kim0> yes, i.e. the version of the utility ec2 instance, is independent than the the version of the ebs instance you're actually copying
<kim0> i.e. you could launch 2 ubuntu instances to copy a centos instance, makes sense ?
<kjdash> so really, the goal is to migrate an ebs snapshot, not an ami
<kim0> An ebs ami is an ebs snapshot (someone correct me if I'm wrong)
<flaccid> yeah just rsync. you can't get the snapshot out of s3 manually
<kim0> flaccid: do you have the perfect rsync command for that ? copying all the special files and magic ?
<kjdash> ok, so here is where i see the problem
<flaccid> rsync -az does the trick depending on what you need to do
<kjdash> rsync -azv or some such
<flaccid> there is an article i have to review today on this topic that i can show you later on, though alestic.com and google.com has much on this
<kjdash> if you want to register an ami in the other region, you need to know things like kernel, ramdisk, architecture
<kim0> copy from src ?
<kjdash> which is no problem if you require that information at runtime
<flaccid> personally, i don't re-use the root ebs volume as i design appliances
<kjdash> i would imagine something like the syntax of ec2-register-img but with --source-region and --dest-region options
<flaccid> the --region param. its in teh commandline reference doc
<kjdash> flaccid: i typically use a modified base image, and then a custom repository with meta packages
<kjdash> what do you use?
<flaccid> RightScale ServerTemplates
<kim0> smoser: someone working on the ebs migration tool, asks if it's ok to target python 2.7 (for argparse module). Any ideas
<kjdash> so euca2ools doesn't support registering an EBS ami eh?
<flaccid> ec2-register
<flaccid> err euca-register
<kjdash> sure, but euca-register doesn't support snapshots
<flaccid> check the docs and see what does; sorry i don't use euca much yet
<kjdash> i was more asking for clarification
<kjdash> i looked at the source, it clearly does not support registering ami with snapshot
<flaccid> kjdash: http://www.google.com.au/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=eucalyptus+register+ebs+ami&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<flaccid> the first result explains
<kjdash> unf, the 6 searches i tried failed to produce that result.  thanks
<flaccid> np
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-01-30
<mlei> hi folks, i'm trying to troubleshoot a cloud-config on lucid; everything is happening correctly except that the packages listed in packages: aren't being installed.
<mlei> is there a log file i can check to see why it's not happening? /var/log/apt/history.log shows the apt_upgrade happening but not the install of the packages.
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-02-03
<michael_tn> good day all
<michael_tn> i'm looking for a bit of advice about deploying openstack on an HPC cluster
<michael_tn> the ubuntu cloud infrastructure docs seem to prefer that there be two physical networks for all nodes in the cluster, ours is a typical HPC cluster, two head nodes connected to the WAN, compute nodes on private internal networks (ethernet and IB)
<michael_tn> quiet, will try later :-)
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-02-04
<AkshayLive> hi
<AkshayLive> i need help
<AkshayLive> anyone here
<AkshayLive> ??
<AkshayLive> can anybody help?
